# Marples M 146 Holdfast



## custard (25 Aug 2012)

I've looked high and low for one of these but can't find one anywhere. If anyone has any leads for a Marples M 146 Holdfast let me know, my budget is £40 plus postage. 

Thanks,

Custard


----------



## marcros (25 Aug 2012)

custard":1ngbynkd said:


> I've looked high and low for one of these but can't find one anywhere. If anyone has any leads for a Marples M 146 Holdfast let me know, my budget is £40 plus postage.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Custard



ebay and be patient- 2 in the last 30 days, one of which was sold well in budget, the other just over.

Also worth a look at the likes of old tools and old school tools websites (+ others)

Try http://www.woodworkuk.co.uk/forum/viewt ... =16&t=7607 it may have sold by now, but there is always the chance that it didn't and because it doesn't take up any room it has been left under the bench for another day.

Fanally, if it is the design that you want, http://www.antiquetools.co.uk/toolbox.p ... cellaneous is a woden version and IIRC Veritas do something not dissimilar too, although will likely blow the budget.


----------



## custard (26 Aug 2012)

Good advice, I'll keep looking!


----------



## Modernist (26 Aug 2012)

marcros":1rj7sz7q said:


> Try http://www.woodworkuk.co.uk/forum/viewt ... =16&t=7607 it may have sold by now, but there is always the chance that it didn't and because it doesn't take up any room it has been left under the bench for another day.



I bought that one


----------



## johnf (26 Aug 2012)

custard":2xy6urgg said:


> I've looked high and low for one of these but can't find one anywhere. If anyone has any leads for a Marples M 146 Holdfast let me know, my budget is £40 plus postage.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Custard



Ive got one you can have brand new and unused is this what you are after


----------



## dickm (27 Aug 2012)

.... and if you want a spare socket, pretty sure there's one knocking around my workshop that you could have.


----------



## bugbear (28 Aug 2012)

dickm":1uqfbdaw said:


> .... and if you want a spare socket, pretty sure there's one knocking around my workshop that you could have.



+1

Having more than one location point for a holdfast increases its versatility.

Holdfasts were made in varying sizes 






BugBear


----------



## LynnJ (1 Sep 2012)

Tilgear sell holdfasts which they claim are "to the same specification as the discontinued Record Marples product". The cost is £18.60.

They also sell spare / replacement collars for £3.30. 

http://www.tilgear.info/sections/5914/bench_holdfasts/


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Sep 2012)

The Tilgear one is well made, but, importantly, also a bit too well painted. I think it's powder coated. 

Anyway, shaft+paint is a bit too thick overall to be comfortable in the genuine 146 collars I've got fitted to the bench top. A bit of coarse filing off of the serrated side of the column means it's now fine, although it'll now rust like the Marples/Record ones :-(

Cheers,

E.


----------



## Scarlet Lancer (30 Jun 2022)

custard said:


> I've looked high and low for one of these but can't find one anywhere. If anyone has any leads for a Marples M 146 Holdfast let me know, my budget is £40 plus postage.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Custard


----------



## Scarlet Lancer (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Scarlet Lancer (30 Jun 2022)

Excuse the newbie posting without description. I have been very well endowed with Marples tools mainly on eBay. Having had most of my cherished Marples tools stolen over the years I decided that hitting 74 yrs ‘‘twas time to try and accumulate“ more replacements starting coming my way over the last year “bingo” an M4 smoother. Then bit by bit the shelf filled with that great vision of Marples bright red upto and including M7. Then last week an un numbered M5. Roger Ball (Canada), Roger took great interest in the plane and two of his emails I have shown these on my new Facebook group Wm Marples tools and other tools. I was please to stumble on to the web group as there is a great deal of valuable information doted here and there. The Marples hold fast only came up on Monday £18 I grabbed with both hands.


----------

